# Looking for a repeat!



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Around this time last year (10-25-12) I had the probably once in a lifetime bridge catch of 3 slot reds in a row. Of course one went back in the drink but what made it so cool was the spots being in the same order as the fish caught all within a few minutes. That was a busy night and certainly one to remember and hopefully repeat! I think my old ass will have no choice but to give it another shot after looking back at that old pic. If by some miracle it happens twice I'll never pass up buying another Powerball ticket again 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/bob-sikes-10-25-12-a-135163/


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Just read that report from last year Smarty, & all I gotta say is damn! Good night of fishing & crazy that you got them in that order. Going out there tonight & wouldn't mind some slots for a change…


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Only a few short runs so far but holy crap it's windy!!!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i had that happen to me when i was younger. went out to ft pickens pier with the famliy and i hit the school of reds. caught five back to back. all within 5 minutes. we had our limit so we packed up and had a fish fry.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

After work I decided to give it a try again since I got skunked this past Thursday night at the bridge. Being late I had to settle for a place a little closer to home. Had a slot red that looked to be around 22in. but got broke off on some rocks. Been a while since I've hooked up with a decent slot red and I was a little bummed having lost it. But there again it really don't bother me much knowing it's still out there to be caught again some day. Was just 12lb line so no shock that I was cut off so easy. About 45 minutes went by and then came my moment of Zen. They were only little rat reds but a repeat of last year just the same. I absolutely couldn't believe it happened again. Florida Lottery here I come


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Smarty you better be serious about playing the lottery now.. haha.


----------



## brian4 (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice ! At Bob Sikes ? or 3 mile bridge ? if ok to ask..


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

brian4 said:


> Nice ! At Bob Sikes ? or 3 mile bridge ? if ok to ask..


Wasn't at the bridges. The further you head up in toward the rivers the more likely you are to catch the smaller reds. I've also noticed the cooler the weather the easier it is to weed through the bait fish and hardheads to hook up on the redfish bite in more shallow waters. It's fun to fight the bulls but can be just as fun to fight the rat reds on light tackle! 
Gonna be cold tonight :yes:


----------



## brian4 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks , sorry for misunderstanding ..


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Was at the bridge last night. Must have caught at least 100 white grunts before the rain came. No matter what bait I used, on the side I was casting just grunts period! From past experiences that means a cold front is on the way along with a rush of reds then a slow period. Grunts are already pretty big which seems kind of early this year. Don't know the forecast beyond this week but it must be going to get cold due to their size! If so that'll beat the hell out of getting swamped out like last night. To me it's better to have a slower more quality bite. Hot chocolate to stay warm along with some good table fare as opposed to running your butt off chasing bait. That's a no brainer :yes:
Average size grunts were 8-12inches. Cold is on the way. Ready for it :thumbup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh crap I just gave my spot away with the sunflower seed shell in the upper right corner of the pic! Actually PFFers that are land locked if you look down you might just see the evidence that somebody from here was munching on a salty snack before having dinner. Dang I love this time of year. Heck with the bridge and back to the honey hole. Got Zatarans


----------

